

The Inevitable Demise of CSS Preprocessors - davemac8
http://jongleberry.com/the-inevitable-demise-of-css-preprocessors.html

======
omgmog
The author clearly doesn't understand the benefit of CSS preprocessors.

Protip: There's more to them than prefixfree and nesting.

